# shipping truffles



## gingameggs (Dec 1, 2007)

Hi,

I am planning on making a lot of truffles and shipping them to family and friends for gifts, but I am wondering if they are okay to ship? I have shipped cookies before and they got to their destinations okay (I just shipped the fastest I could with regular shipping - no overnighting). I am just not sure about truffles as they aren't necessarily as hardy as the cookies I sent. Any suggestions on shipping truffles - or is there something specifically I need to add to my recipe to ensure they ship okay? The recipe I have is mainly just chocolate, heavy cream, and any flavoring for the ganache center, and just chocolate to coat before rolling in toppings. 

I've read a ton of different postings on here and found some really great help for other questions I had, but I didn't find much on shipping of truffles - perhaps I searched under the wrong keywords? Any help would be wonderful! Thanks in advance!

gingameggs


----------



## erik (Jan 23, 2006)

Last year we shipped them in normal candy boxes just fine. As far as I know, noone got any messed up ones.


----------



## gingameggs (Dec 1, 2007)

Thanks Erik, I will try it then! 

gingameggs


----------



## tammylc (Feb 17, 2007)

The only thing you have to cautious about with shipping any chocolate is the weather. If temperatures are above 80 degrees, your recipients can end up with chocolate soup, or you can have problems with bloom.

But this time of year that's not a problem in most of the US.


----------



## shakeandbake (Feb 24, 2007)

I orded 3 boxes of artisan chocolates from Xuan Patisserie for Christmas gifts. Xuan wrapped the 3 boxes within paper, and then a a small piece of insulator, similar to emergency blanket material, but slightly padded, and 2 frozen cold packs from Uline.com.

Everything arrived fine and fresh. His ingredients are perishable. Before eating, he recommended bringing the chocolates to room temp for 30 min. while in the box to prevent condensation from forming. They tasted great.


----------



## gingameggs (Dec 1, 2007)

Thanks you guys, all the advice is very much appreciated! I am going to be shipping them before the weather is too hot, but I'll have to try to find the best packaging options in general. Trial and error! 

gingameggs


----------

